

Postagram Captures Android And Facebook For More Mobile Photo Postcard Fun - brezina
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/09/postagram-android-facebook/

======
arfrank
Since your probably checking here, might as well ask. Any plans for an API, so
I can build a web app of some sort, send image data and user over to your site
for payment, and have you send out their creation?

~~~
brezina
hey @arfank - we haven't announced any plans around doing this, but we think
it'd be cool. Drop me a note at matt@sincerely.com and let me know what you'd
like to do.

